
Qualcomm’s Amberwing Arm Server Chip Finally Takes Flight - hotmail
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/08/qualcomms-amberwing-arm-server-chip-finally-takes-flight/
======
dis-sys
honestly, I don't see it going anywhere. it is just damn hard to buy the
chip+motherboard and start building your skills. if you look at how ARM became
successful, you see thousands of devkit/boards on ebay/taobao at stupidly low
prices, there are good books free of charge.

